# how to clean fabric on the dash ?



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Never had to clean it yet, but a soft brush and some upholstery cleaner would be my guess....don't spot clean, spray and gently scrub the whole pad, you don't want spots. Then spray lightly with deionized water and blot dry a few times with a white towel to remove all the soap. once its dry hit it with a couple coats of scotch guard.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lint roller works great for dust and hair


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Prob i have is i start to see fingerprints  i hate this gray fabric


----------

